# Tendon injury recovery treatments  ?



## PL79

Back yrs ago IFG lr3 was king for tendon growth , recovery from injuries and rehab . Been doing lots of reading and theres so many new things and directions to take these days . Id like to hear what short term peptide treatments are leading the way presently for tendon/muscle  recovery from injuries and abuse ? Reason Im asking is Im suffering from tendon injuries and have a split tendon in the bicep and other tendon abuse in need of some TLC .


----------



## odin

Definitely try BPC-157. I would also add in TB-500. I have had good success using BPC for all injuries including a bicep tendon one.


----------



## ASHOP

odin said:


> Definitely try BPC-157. I would also add in TB-500. I have had good success using BPC for all injuries including a bicep tendon one.



Used alone or better yet in conjunction these both can be very helpful.


----------



## sciroxx

I've been working with multiple pro athletes along the yeas with a great success on rehabilitation from a variety of such injuries with a combination of GH and IGF1 . GH and IGF1 are proven to enhance collagen synthesis, trigger stem cells and satellite cells activation, and generally enhance all local growth factors secretion.

There is of course plenty of clinical research literature on this (mainly with GH, especially in post injury, post surgery and post trauma patients)

We're running some attractive deals, including bundle deals on GH+IGF1


----------



## SURGE

I tried bpc157 and it was great and helped my bicep heal very quickly. It also helped with my shoulder.


----------



## Champ4790

Tore the tendon in my knee a few years back and found tb500 to be very helpful


----------



## ketsugo2

Definitely tryout the peptide remedy , many things for nutritional support . Keep in mind too while gear helps the progress of muscles to grow get stronger , sometimes too fast therebye contributes to the strain on tendons ligaments. Trust me 54, weights, multiple martial arts for 40 years multiple orthopedic surgeries . I hear ya


----------



## odin

I would use at least 500mcg BPC-157 per day. When I used TB-500 I used a 5mg vial every week dosed 50/50.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

I had a partially torn tennis-elbow ligament/tendon for almost 1 year.
I used TB-500 and BPC-157 for a month, and it just about healed it completely.

I still feel it if I supinate hard/heavy on that arm. (Like if I use it on my "underhand" for deadlift). Being double-overhand since the injury anyways, and feel I like it better anyways.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I had a partially torn tennis-elbow ligament/tendon for almost 1 year.
> I used TB-500 and BPC-157 for a month, and it just about healed it completely.
> 
> I still feel it if I supinate hard/heavy on that arm. (Like if I use it on my "underhand" for deadlift). *Been doing double-overhand* since the injury anyways, and feel I like it better anyways.



Fixed ^


----------



## johnnythunders

very interested in running a TB-500 and BPC-157 protocol.  I have a nagging neck injury that sometimes radiates across my shoulders.  

I'm a grappler so people cranking on my neck is common place.  These neck injuries can take a very long time for me to recover.  Hoping peptides can help speed up the process along with stretching.

Back in the day I always got pep's from DATBTRUE (tom).  

Now that he's long gone.. is there another board sponsor you'd recommend that carries the TB and BPC that you're having such success with?


----------



## PL79

Ive run 2 separate 4 wk cycles of bpc157/tb500  protocol . I had strength gains and what i say is above average rehab ability to the injuries . I do not suggest to use this stuff 48hrs prior to a strength event due to the pump you get . I found this to be crippling during a event that you need some muscle endurance . Other then that , nothing negative to say . I found it very beneficial vs what orthos had me doing alone from this combo . I will be running 8 wks of igflr3 100mcg ED soon to compare the results .


----------



## AGGRO

BPC157 is great for this. Do any sponsors carry it?


----------



## aon1

I think there is but Amazon has it also still I believe.  I'll look back and try and see who I got it from on here


----------



## Mpjuice

Bpc-157, literally help bring my life back. I wrote about it on professional muscle. I was in 2 different motorcycle wrecks. The first one which I still couldn't do a push-up by the time I got in the second one about 2 and 1/2 years later. Second one I broke my back in 5 places. Definitely did not want to be bedridden again spent about eight months and then out of the hospital from the first accident. Within one week of taking bpc-157 I could do my first push up something that wasn't possible free second accident. Because how bad I shattered my wrist. Week 2 I could do 20 push-ups. One month later I could do 70. I'm starting to look like a bodybuilder again. And I am in the lot less pain. I also once completely tore my PEC surgeon told me they would have to use a cadaver somebody is a keely's tendon sutra my muscle to that and then sutra To the Bone. While I was waiting for surgery I was doing bpc-157 along with ostarine and TB 500.
When the surgeon open me up he saw he did not have to use a cadaver.


----------



## aon1

AGGRO said:


> BPC157 is great for this. Do any sponsors carry it?



Sorry for taking so long I cant find wich one I ordered from but there is a couple here that carry it. PM sent


----------



## Finephysique

Do you need to inject these peptides near to the injury? IM or SubQ?


----------



## astral_essence

They work systemically and either IM or SQ will work.  However, closer to the point of injury has been typically prescribed as the best option.

Regards,
AE


----------



## Elvia1023

astral_essence said:


> They work systemically and either IM or SQ will work.  However, closer to the point of injury has been typically prescribed as the best option.
> 
> Regards,
> AE



I agree.

I think there are many fakes about but BPC-157 and TB-500 are like magic drugs when they are legit. The difference in injury healing and overall recovery is remarkable. The last few vials I have tried I felt nothing though.


----------

